# Ladies weight lifting belts?



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My good lady needs to get a belt for deadlifting etc but as she's got hips mens ones don't sit right! Is there such a thing as a belt just for women?

She hasn't used one before but her backs a bit weak from an injury and she wants the support there till she's fully recovered.

Any help appreciated

Rob


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

This should help

http://www.fitnessscape.com/page/F/PROD/gloves_belts/s_2000


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy  I'll show her in a minute!


----------

